# Sorry I know its lame!



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

Sorry but this is the first time I got some

sort of shape in my lattee!!












Stuart


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice one!! The only way is up from here..  it looks really nice.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that for a start.

Latte art is not my strongpoint but maybe your milk needs a little more work & practice, practice, practice


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You've got some definition - well done - just keep practising and have a look at training clips on Vimeo and Youtube.


----------



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks guys, i've got an ec155 so I havent got a great deal of length on the steam wand but I will always be practising


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

This is the fella I sold my MC2 to. He's beating me hands down in the latte art stakes! LOL! Good work Stu!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Mad skillz! 1


----------



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

Haha thanks Hotmetal, not too sure whether im beating you hands down... but the grinder is defo helping!


----------



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

smokeybarn said:


> Mad skillz! 1
> 
> View attachment 8404


I did actually get my technique from your vid... helped a lot


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I was just going to say "what's with the fish" until I looked again at Stuart's cappuccino! Lol! That is uncanny!


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Good work mate, I see more of a head massager in there (in a good way!)


----------



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

Update.... now I have got my classic with the silvia wand this is what I got this morning










Getting there slowly!!


----------



## destcc (Aug 13, 2014)

Patience and Calm needed for latte art


----------

